
Show HN: Manage all your online profiles from one place - mypresences
https://www.mypresences.com/
======
Gladdyu
It's a landing page. Why does it need the loading animation? Even though it
takes less then 2 seconds, it instantly put me off.

~~~
mypresences
Hi .. It is mainly there for slow connections and mobile devices. Will look at
potentially not displaying it for a few seconds so fast loads will not see it.

~~~
zxcvbnmmnbvcxz
Very nice. This is what I see
[http://imgur.com/PypgE2q](http://imgur.com/PypgE2q)

Welcome to the Web 3.0

~~~
mypresences
Sorry to see that you got a blank page .. did it remain that way after a
refresh? I have tried the page in many different browsers and never received a
blank white page. I wonder if it could be related to the GNU browser you are
using.

~~~
zxcvbnmmnbvcxz
Sorry for the negative comment :). I think it's due to the addons IceCat ships
with.

~~~
mypresences
no problem.

